# Coach8's Lawn Journal



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Going for a complete reset of my front yard in 2019. Got it looking ok last year, cut at 5/8" most of the season and it did fine with the exception of a couple of small trouble areas. By the end of the year, I had a lot of matting and also some pretty serious thatch build up. Also missed my fall pre-m so I ended up with a bunch of winter weeds that I am dealing with now. Looking to take it to the next level this season. Verticut/dethatched the last few days (pulled off 16 55 gallon trash cans worth). Plan on scalping later this week and applying prodiamine at 1/2 the yearly max. Just received some PGR in the mail for use this season and a roller for my 27" Tru-Cut, which I installed this evening.

Here are a few shots of my lawn from last year for comparison. Looking forward to 2019!


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Roller added to Tru-Cut.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Plan was to scalp today and then pre-m. Had to adjust my clutch gaps on the Tru-Cut first. Got that done, tried to fire it up and it wouldn't start. After checking spark plug and air filter, I sparyed some carb cleaner in the air intake and got it to run for a moment. Figured I must have a clogged carb. Ended up cleaning out the main jet with some carb cleaner and it fired up after that. Went ahead and changed spark plug while I had it out as it was pretty old anyways. Also oiled the chains. Then I made a few passes and the clutch came out of adjustment again. Got pissed off and was running out of time, so I went ahead and sprayed prodiamine in my front yard at the 6 month rate. Will probably wait until next weekend to try to get clutch gap squared away and scalp at that time.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Scalped the front today and ran the rotary over it to bag the clippings. Going to hit it with some 2-4,d later this week to get rid of winter weeds.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Got a cut and edge in today. Starting to green up pretty good with the exception of a few spots.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Put a double cut on the front and sprayed 2-4,d 3-way to knock out winter weeds. Yard is starting to stripe up a bit!


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Added some Pennington Ironite (20% Iron) to the front day before yesterday and watered it in. 2-4,d is starting to take effect on the weeds, so hoping to have most of them knocked out within a week or so.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Double cut the front yard at about .5 or maybe a bit higher and trimmed/edged. Wife was kind enough to mow the back with the rotary. Got a late start this year. Didn't get pre-emergent down and scalped really late. Starting to come around though. Sprayed 3 way a few days ago and its starting to do a number on the broadleafs.


----------

